# 15th International Classic of St-Roch-de-l'Achigan



## Spiderone (Feb 17, 2012)

The GRCSR want to welcome you at the 15th International Classic of St-Roch-de-l'Achigan. All the informations about the event are in the links below.

Informations: http://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/81312315?access_key=key-2kq7ex4gmnc90cqju2jw

Registration form: http://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/81312313?access_key=key-bevs8bwezo33h42p1z9

Come with your friends.

J-P


----------



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

…less than 3 weeks…more info:

-Sedan: Brushless motor Novak SSPro 17.5 (#3417) or Novak Ballistic 17.5 (3617 yellow). Speed control: stock “blinky”. 2 cells lipo 5200mah, 30C Tires: Rubber “Sweep mod SQT28 rim monted at the factory (with logo GRCSR) are only allowed. 1400gr.49.4oz.

-Sedan Open —rubber tires, 1400gr 49.4oz. 

Louis Rene


----------



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

The link below is the list of registered drivers, everyday the list will be updated until sunday.

http://pages.videotron.com/meaveen/roch liste.pdf

Louis-Rene


----------

